# Lady Pipe Smokers!!



## call-of-the-weird

Is this a good thing or not? 

Does anyone find female pipe smokers sexy?

Are there any female pipe smokers on this forum?

What are your experiences of female pipe smokers?

Perhaps some of you guys have photos or vids of sexy female pipe smoking you'd like to post on this thread!! :tu

Or have you any other thoughts on lady pipe smokers? 

It would be interesting to here them...


----------



## CHRONO14

A lady that smokes a cigar or pipe is kind of cool in my book. I'm not a fan of a female smoking cigarettes or anyone else for that matter. I don't want the woman to smoke all the time but an occasional pipe or cigar is okay.


----------



## Arizona

Don't know any but nothing against it that's for sure. I think it's a bit rare but I'm sure we have a couple here on the forum.


----------



## otto

Yeah Baby!!


----------



## rolyat150

My girlfriend smokes with me every now and then.


----------



## DubintheDam

Welcome CotWeird, always good to have another Celt on board. My wife smokes a pipe once or twice a week....her vid on my Utube is my most viewed which is probably due to a modest display of cleavage. I'm all for women smoking a pipe and throughout its history, women have been common participants. There are also a few female members here on CS. But all I would really like to say is... I hope your interest is not of a sexual nature?...Frankly we have enough pipe related 'fetish' heads already on the web.


----------



## tzilt

Wasn't one of the pipe shapes originally designed for women back in the day?


----------



## Blaylock-cl

I think it's cool if women smoke pipes although I don't know any a women pipe smokers personally.

There are two female pipe smokers on CS that I know of: CigarGal and Joan.

_"Does anyone find female pipe smokers sexy?"_

Yep!


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Blaylock said:


> I think it's cool if women smoke pipes although I don't know any a women pipe smokers personally.
> 
> There are two female pipe smokers on CS that I know of: CigarGal and Joan.
> 
> _"Does anyone find female pipe smokers sexy?"_
> 
> Yep!


That just made my Friday........yum!!


----------



## Mister Moo

DubintheDam said:


> I hope your interest is not of a sexual nature...


Terrible possibility.
Frightfully hellish.
Not in loin, I mean line, with tone of the board.
We hope and pray not.
Perish the thought.
If so, please pm pictures or vids.


----------



## call-of-the-weird

DubintheDam said:


> I hope your interest is not of a sexual nature?...Frankly we have enough pipe related 'fetish' heads already on the web.


LOL!  I'm definitely not a pipe fetish head!

Nice pic of the two ladies there Blaylock! :dr

Its a bit of a rarity seeing female pipe smokers these days...

Don't know of any myself.


----------



## labsix

My girl has tried it a few times but she is just not into the taste..


----------



## DubintheDam

I would just like to add that if Drew Barrymore or Heidi Klum should consider making a 'how to smoke a pipe' video....I'll be changing my job to cameraman.


----------



## nh10ring

*Close, but* *no cigar..or should I say pipe? I have great pics of the wife (who has smoked my pipe a few times), but a: the pipe ain't in the pics and b:I don't think the type of pics I have are allowed on this board, if you know what I mean* :tu *Too bad, they are really good pictures pp*

Perhaps some of you guys have photos or vids of sexy female pipe smoking you'd like to post on this thread!! :tu


----------



## Rolando

My wife is more of a sharer than a have her own pipe kind of gal. That is fine by me. If she started smoking regularly she would go for the much heavier aromatics and I don't know if I want that going on next to me.


----------



## bige610

nh10ring said:


> Perhaps some of you guys have photos or vids of sexy female pipe smoking you'd like to post on this thread!! :tu


we should flood youtube with them to make sure there are no more freaky videos like the boswell one.


----------



## atlacatl

A female pipe/cigar smoker is definitely a good thing. I don't know any but, my wife joins me and sometimes takes a few puffs from a pipe or cigar.


----------



## Senator

Don't know nor have I ever seen a female pipe smoker in person. My wife would never go near the pipe or any other type of lit tobacco.

Before I joined the piping community online, I would have been a little indifferent to the thought of a woman with a pipe...guess I always thought of it as being a man's domain. However, now I have real no issues with it. With experience, we grow.


----------



## Ridge Runner

I would love to see Sarah Palin smoking a pipe!!!


----------



## bige610

Ridge Runner said:


> I would love to see Sarah Palin smoking a pipe!!!


i wouldnt mind her smokin my pipe teeheheheeee:cb:chk


----------



## Mr.Lordi

nh10ring said:


> * but a: the pipe ain't in the pics and b:I don't think the type of pics I have are allowed on this board, if you know what I mean* :tu *Too bad, they are really good pictures pp*


We're willing to make exceptions.  lol

This girl I liked once, and her and I almost got together but didn't, who smokes a pipe. Corn cob to be exact. Unfortunately she smokes :w out of it and not tobacco. Although, when her and I where hanging out, she did try my pipe tobacco. She liked MacBarren's Navy Flake, and thought Frog Morton tasted like plastic. lol I gave her a this really short cob I had and didn't use often because her other cob had went sour. lol

Anyways, I didn't find it hot, but it was cool she was willing to try what I had.

Only one I know. I don't find attractive woman smoking, hot...I do, however find attractive woman to be smoking hot! lol :hn

But I have nothing against woman smoking pipe or cigars. Its all good so long as they enjoy this hobby of ours. 

Incidentally, there is a movie with Perice Bronson called Murder 101, which features an older woman, a professor at the college Perice works at, who smokes a pipe.


----------



## jbennin314

I'm all for it! The lady that works for me, her name is Christina.
She does all my Graphics, adds and such. She smokes Churchwardens.
And when she shows up at the pipe club meetings the guys totally support her. Take a look at the Meerschaum ad I just put up. Its her handywork.
Pipe Smoking Women For President!:tu


----------



## Joan

Blaylock said:


> There are two female pipe smokers on CS that I know of: CigarGal and Joan.


Yeah! And don't you forget it! p

I like having a bowl in the garage waiting for something to dry or set up when I'm sure whatever I'm working on won't ignite. If a little pipe room note makes it into the house, I'm okay with that.

And while CigarGal IS so hot I have NUBed her TWICE, I also enjoyed a leisurely bowl of aged McClelland 2015 on her deck. She wasn't home, though. DAG! :r


----------



## jbennin314

Joan said:


> Yeah! And don't you forget it! p
> 
> I like having a bowl in the garage waiting for something to dry or set up when I'm sure whatever I'm working on won't ignite. If a little pipe room note makes it into the house, I'm okay with that.
> 
> And while CigarGal IS so hot I have NUBed her TWICE, I also enjoyed a leisurely bowl of aged McClelland 2015 on her deck. She wasn't home, though. DAG! :r


You Go Girl:tu A woman after mine own heart!p


----------



## mugwump

Last time I was at the local B&M there was a young woman buying some samples of their house blends and a few cobs. She was very excited about it all and the clerk was of course completely uninterested. Since their tobacco is so lousy (all goopy) I told her about this site and how she would be better off shopping on the internet. Don't know if she followed up or not but there's no surer way to bring your foray into pipes to a screeching halt than to fire up some crappy tobacco.

My wife will smoke the occasional cigar but draws the line at pipes -- they remind her of her grandfather (of course) so she would rather just sit and smell the smoke.


----------



## JohnPiper

*Pretty Lady Pipe Smokers!! Are HOT!*

Hey! 

I think pretty women smoking pipes are the most sexy sight! Wish it was the norm with ladies! Everyone has different fetishes of course. I think of the picture of Andie MacDowell for example is HOT! It was posted here not sure where it is.


----------



## AcworthAl

My wife smokes cigars sometimes. The only time she smoked a pipe it was small and not make of briar.


----------



## Griz

It's funny, but this is the first thing that came to my mind with this thread. Quit contrary to most of the posts.


----------



## JohnPiper

Here is the difference - a beautful BABE not an old lady! It is ugly with an old lady. Come on guys .... hey where are the pretty girls on this forum?


----------



## JohnPiper

Here is the difference - a beautful BABE not an old lady! It is ugly with an old lady. Come on guys .... hey where are the pretty girls on this forum? Hope it works this time it is a jpg file. Andie MacDowell - HOT!


----------



## RichieR

I don't find a gal with a pipe particularly sexy nor a turn off. The main good thing is that she won't complain about you smoking around her. 

But a gal doing some nasal snuff...now, that would be hot! :nod:


----------



## JohnPiper

YES so would I!!!!! She looks HOT!



Ridge Runner said:


> I would love to see Sarah Palin smoking a pipe!!!


----------



## David M

Joan said:


> And while CigarGal IS so hot I have NUBed her TWICE


Hi Joan

Can you please explain what that means and note that you are more than welcome to make up any parts of the story that you see fit if you would like to make us happy.


----------



## JohnPiper

Hey Joan ---

Hope you get this message. Take a look at Andie Macdowell's pic I posted smoking a pipe. She is HOT! Can you describe how you look? Wish all girls smoked pipes. Especially pretty ones *wink*Thanks. See you have not logged on since May so it may be a while before you get this?


----------



## JohnPiper

My avatar shows a gorgeous lady pipe smoker! I got on youtube - unfortunately it is not available anymore. She is HOT! Too!


----------



## BrSpiritus

RichieR said:


> I don't find a gal with a pipe particularly sexy nor a turn off. The main good thing is that she won't complain about you smoking around her.
> 
> But a gal doing some nasal snuff...now, that would be hot! :nod:


My wife tried a pinch of my Cherry Menthol snuff once and snorted rather than sniffed. After 15 minutes of sneezing she swore she'd never try it again. I of course died laughing.

Louis


----------



## Kyrie

Im not sure about sexy, but Im a girl who enjoys an occasional bit of pipe smoke all my own. Im somewhat partial to aromatics thus far, but I expect soon to try new styles and flavors ^_^ mmmm...vanilla.


----------



## tobacmon

Yea baby---


----------



## Doctor Humo

I hope you all like it.


----------



## Some Stupid Newbie

Doctor Humo said:


> I hope you all like it.
> View attachment 30768


My wife said she'd hit it like a baby seal.


----------



## rlaliberty

I think it is cool, but certainly no different than man smoking a pipe. The whole lady cigar/pipe fetish thing seems a bit weird to me. There's just something about a good pipe or cigar being used a prop in a photo shoot that just doesnt quite sit well with how I see the hobbies. To each his own...


----------



## Lefty

A handsome woman came into my local B&M a few weeks back looking to purchase a pipe...ended up buying a Meer...for pot use.

:shock:


----------



## PinkFloydFan

Lefty said:


> A handsome woman came into my local B&M a few weeks back looking to purchase a pipe...ended up buying a Meer...for pot use.
> 
> :shock:


LOL, 
We used $5 crap from the headshop for that years ago.
Vin


----------



## michwen

rlaliberty said:


> I think it is cool, but certainly no different than man smoking a pipe. The whole lady cigar/pipe fetish thing seems a bit weird to me. There's just something about a good pipe or cigar being used a prop in a photo shoot that just doesnt quite sit well with how I see the hobbies. To each his own...


+1.


----------



## stoked

Kyrie said:


> Im not sure about sexy, but Im a girl who enjoys an occasional bit of pipe smoke all my own. Im somewhat partial to aromatics thus far, but I expect soon to try new styles and flavors ^_^ mmmm...vanilla.


Hey Kyrie,

Glad to have you on the site. There are lots of folks on the site who will help you with suggestions when you're ready to try different baccys. I still like aros although I'm getting more partial to english and oriental blends as time passes. Couldn't stand Latakia first time I tried it but now I love it.

Guys,

I notice that this topic makes us glaze over with silliness like the pipe smoker's equivalent of "cat fight". I hear ya!


----------

